
SpaceX to launch “silliest thing we can imagine” on debut Falcon Heavy - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/spacex-to-launch-silliest-thing-we-can-imagine-on-debut-falcon-heavy/
======
walrus01
I'll put in a vote for the largest possible scale model of a sperm whale that
can fit inside the payload shroud, and a similarly scaled up artificial pot of
petunias.

